# Kuhli Loach & black Kuhli loach!?



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Even when I search online I can only find the black Kuhli loaches available :/ anyone know a good place/site to find them?? I live in Washington...
Also can the two live together happily? I love my black Kuhli loach but the standard loach is so pretty!! As far as I know try have the same requirements...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Drove an hour as a spur if the moment thing and they had one left !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They can live together just fine; it's just color variation.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so excited I found one he's currently floating to adjust temperatures!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

